

Xmarks shutting down in Jan - bunglebooz
http://blog.xmarks.com/

======
japherwocky
This is absolutely driving me nuts.. they have 2 million users, steady growth,
and not only can they not figure out how to make any money- they have never,
in the history of the company, tried _anything_ that would bring money in the
door.

In five minutes I can think of a dozen awful ways that would bring some cash
flowing in. They aren't even going to try? Anything?

Even if they just said, "OK, xmarks is now $50 / month", and half of their
userbase tells them to fuck off, that's still... 50 million a month in income.
Even if 90% of their userbase tells them to fuck off, that's uh.. 10 million
in the door?

Show ads? A donation widget? How can you be so brainwashed by the VC model
that you don't even try to do anything?!

------
kennethh
No ads on the homepage, but I see there are on the subpages. Almost 19000
backlinks and pagerank 7. Should be possible to make some money on this.

